# Marine Aquariums > Saltwater Beginner's >  Cbs eatin yellow clown goby

## freebandztonyy

Whats up guys im new to this i got a cbs that i think just ate my ycg is this always going to happen?? Plz help

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

I wonder was something wrong with your clown goby ? nothing will go near mine and that includes my maroon clown, welcome to fk buy the way

----------

*freebandztonyy* (21-10-2017)

----------


## freebandztonyy

> I wonder was something wrong with your clown goby ? nothing will go near mine and that includes my maroon clown, welcome to fk buy the way


Nothing was wrong it happen fast like i stepped out got a new fish n see my cbs eating one of my ycb but also idk if he got stung from the glta crazy i just dont wanna lose no moew fish 

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome to fish-keeping.com

The Banded Coral Shrimp are peaceful towards fish, corals, and invertebrates, they are scavengers and if they do come across a dead fish then that is food for them.

However they can be aggressive towards other Banded Coral Shrimp and smaller shrimp of different species in a small tank.

I would say that the Yellow Clown Goby most of not been 100% for the boxer to start eating it.

Please check your water before you buy anymore fish or corals for your tank just to make sure all is well with it.

Regards
Gary.

----------

